# 4/20



## ajthompson_9 (Jun 24, 2005)

Fished east end tonight by the cabins, on the rocks. No bites, but there were a lot of carp swimming around. Moved over the west side on the rocks along the highway at around 10 pm. Lost one eye about 3-4 pounds right at shore. Then I caught something in the carp family - on my long, bomber A crankbait, which was a first for me. Then I hooked onto something that broke my line, probably a big northern. My 8 lb fluorocarbon wasn't up to the task. Also threw jigs and minnows, but nothing on them. Anyways thats my report, needless to say it was pretty slow.


----------

